# YT2txt -  now playing YT song-> .txt file->OBS Songoverlay



## T1G3R.dev (May 11, 2022)

T1G3R.dev submitted a new resource:

YT2txt now playing YT video to .txt file - Schow currently playing song/video from youtube by importing it as .txt



> YT2txt​Gets current playing yt video from browser extension and writes title and creator to a .txt file
> 
> Usage:
> 0) Download frome Releases here: https://github.com/T1G3R-DEV/YT2txt/releases/tag/main
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

